# [VB 6] Laufzeitfehler 401 "Nicht-modales Forumular kann nicht angezeigt werden,(...)"



## G3kai (8. September 2008)

Hi

Habe seit kurzem ein Problem...

Und zwar:







Wenn man in Form1 auf Image1 klickt, öffnet sich Form2 (inklusive Command1).
Wenn man auf Command1 klickt, öffnet sich Form3.
Wenn man dann in Form3 auf Image2 klickt, erscheint die MsgBox "Geschafft!" und es soll sich eine andere Form öffnen- und genau das geht nicht...

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen erscheint die Fehlermeldung:
_____________________________________________________________________
"Laufzeitfehler '401'
Nicht-modales Formular kann nicht angezeigt werden, während modales Formular angezeigt wird"
_____________________________________________________________________

Wenn ich IN Visual Basic starte, also über den "Start" Button, um zu testen, funktioniert alles einwandfrei!
Das Problem mit der Fehlermeldung tritt NUR auf, wenn ich eine .exe erstellt habe und es mit dieser versuche...(ich und ein Freund von mir haben es getestet) Deswegen bin ich ein bisschen ratlos wie das nun zu beheben ist.(?)

Ich kann mit der Fehlermeldung ehrlich gesagt nichts anfangen-deshalb frag ich jetzt hier.


L G
G3kai


----------



## Zvoni (9. September 2008)

ist dieses "Geschafft" ein "echtes" Fenster oder "nur" eine MessageBox?

EDIT: Ah, da stehts: MsgBox. Tja, das ist dein Problem, wie es auch die Fehlermeldung sagt.


```
If MsgBox("Geschafft",vbOkOnly)=vbOK then Form4.Show
```

Du musst erst die MsgBox abarbeiten bevor du eine neue Form laden kannst


----------



## G3kai (9. September 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> ist dieses "Geschafft" ein "echtes" Fenster oder "nur" eine MessageBox?
> 
> EDIT: Ah, da stehts: MsgBox. Tja, das ist dein Problem, wie es auch die Fehlermeldung sagt.
> 
> ...




Achsooo, danke dir! 
Jetzt funktionierts ^^


L G
G3kai


----------

